# هل تناول يهوذا من جسد الرب ودمه؟



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هل تناول يهوذا من جسد الرب ودمه؟
ورد فى إنجيل لوقا ( 22 : 3 – 6 ) النص الآتى :

" فدخل الشيطان فى يهوذا الذى يدعى الأسخريوطى ،

وهو من جملة الأثنى عشر .

فمضى وتكلم مع رؤساء الكهنة وقواد الجند كيف يسلمه لهم ،

ففرحوا وعاهدوه أن يعطوه فضة .

فواعدهم وكان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه إليهم خلوا من الجمع " .

ويتضح من هذا النص أن يهوذا قد سمح للشيطان أن يدخله ، [ خلق الله الإنسان كائن حر مريد ] له الحرية الكاملة فيما يفعل أو يفكر ، وقد استغل يهوذا هذه الحرية فى عمل الشر ، شأنه شأن كل إنسان خاطىء يستسلم للخطية وللشيطان بإرادته .....

وكأن يهوذا باستسلامه للشيطان قد حكم على نفسه بالهلاك ، لقد باع باكوريته كخادم بكر فى كرم الرب ، فشابه عيسو الذى باع بكوريته من أجل أكلة عدس ، فلم يجد مكانا للتوبة عندما أراد !

ركز معلمنا لوقا البشير على أن يهوذا بدأ خطيته وعمله الشرير منذ لحظة خضوعه للشيطان ، لهذا فإن ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح نادى ببتر الخطية قبل وصولها لفكر الإنسان ، " إذا أعثرتك عينك ..... ، ومن نظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها ..... ، " وقبل مخلصنا أن يوضع إكليل الشوك على رأسه لأن داخل رأس الإنسان تنبع الأفكار الشريرة التى تؤدى إلى الهلاك ، وكأن بمخلصنا يحاول أن يقتل كل فكر شرير من رأس الخطاة بقبولـه إكليل الشوك على رأسه الطاهرة ، التى ليس بداخلها أى فكر شرير .

أما فى الآية ال 21 من نفس السفر وهى :

" ولكن هوذا يد الذى يسلمنى هى معى على المائدة " ...

هذه الآية نجد لها توضيحا بصورة تفصيلية فى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس البشير [ إصحاح 14 : 20] :

" فأجاب وقال لهم : هو واحد من الأثنى عشر الذى يغمس معى فى الصحفة ..... " .

والغمس فى الصفحة [ الطبق ] تؤكد أن الأكل كان من الفصح ، لأن طقس سر الأفخارستيا الذى رسمه سيدنا يسوع المسيح يختلف عن طريقة الأكل هذه ، ثم يتابع معلمنا مرقس الرسول التفاصيل فى الأعداد من 22 إلى 26 من نفس الإصحاح ونلاحظ هنا الآتى :

أن كلمة " كلهم " الواردة بالآيــة 23 :

" ثم أخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم " ...

لا تعود على الأثنى عشر تلميذا ، وإنما على الأحد عشر تلميذا لأنه يفهم ضمنا من سياق الحديث، أن يهوذا كان قد تركهم عقب تناولـه لقمة الفصح من يد مخلصنا ، وما يؤكد ذلك قول معلمنا مرقس الرسول فى الآية 26 من نفس الإصحاح :

" ثم سبحوا [ أى المعلم والأحد عشر تلميذا ] وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون " وواضح أن يهوذا الأسخريوطى لم يكن ضمن هذه المجموعة التى ذهبت مع مخلصنا إلى جبل الزيتون أو بستان جثسيمانى ، وإنما كان قد فارق الإجتماع لتنفيذ خطته الشريرة مع رئيس الكهنة لبحث خطوات تسليم المخلص .

أما فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير فالتفسير يزداد وضوحا ، وذلك فى [ ص 13 : 26 ] عندما قال مخلصنا :

" أجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذى أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه . فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الأسخريوطى . فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان " ...

هنا التفاصيل : غمس لقمة ، ثم مناولته إياها .. وهذا هو طقس أكل الفصح ، وليس التناول من جسد ودم فادينا .

أما عبارة فدخله الشيطان بعد أخذ اللقمة فلا تناقض بينها وبين ماورد فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير أن الشيطان دخله فى البداية ... ذلك أن الشيطان يدخل عقل الإنسان كمجرد فكرة فى البداية ، وعندما يستسلم الإنسان لفكر الشيطان يتابع الشيطان تسلسل دخولـه لتحريك الإنسان لتنفيذ الخطية ، إما بإغرائه بالثروة والمال أو بجمال الدنيا الفانى ، أو كما أغرى أبوينا الأولين أنهم سيصيرون مثل الله !

أما إذا كان لأى شخص رأى آخر فى هذا الموضوع فإن ذلك لا يغير من النتيجة الحتمية لمصير الإنسان الذى يتناول بدون استحقاق ، كما ذكر معلمنا بولس الرسول فى [ 1 كورنثوس 11 : 27] :

" إذا أى من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما فى جسد الرب ودمه وهذا يعنى ان يهوذا الاسخريوطى لم يتناول من جسد الرب ودمه

منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2009)

> أن كلمة " كلهم " الواردة بالآيــة 23 :
> 
> " ثم أخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم " ...
> 
> لا تعود على الأثنى عشر تلميذا ، وإنما على الأحد عشر تلميذا لأنه يفهم ضمنا من سياق الحديث، أن يهوذا كان قد تركهم عقب تناولـه لقمة الفصح من يد مخلصنا ،


 
قبل يومين كنت ادور على معنى كلمه كلهم ومالمقصود بها 
توضيح وتفسير جااه بوقتو مرسي ياالنهيسي 
موضوع جدا جميل ومفيد
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا امجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا للمرور الغاااالى​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا امجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


*مرورك أسعدنى جدا شكرا*


----------

